# Mooning Pumpkin Guy Prop?



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

I think this is the pic you're looking for...I don't know who made it though.
http://halloweengallery.com/albums/userpics/10045/HALLOWEEN FLASH_WITH TEXT 1.jpg


----------



## Corpse Reviver (Aug 29, 2005)

That's the idea, but that wasn't the picture that I had. The one I am looking to make is one that has a face too and the face was painted. 
But I guess as long as I figure out how to make it, I can customize it to what I want.


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

You can get some of those fake pumpkins at Michaels and use pvc or chicken wire or something to hold them up.


----------



## Shikkapow (Aug 23, 2005)

nyyslim said:


> That's the idea, but that wasn't the picture that I had. The one I am looking to make is one that has a face too and the face was painted.
> But I guess as long as I figure out how to make it, I can customize it to what I want.


Check out my gallery (in my signature) thats the one we've had up for a few years now....


----------



## Corpse Reviver (Aug 29, 2005)

*That's The One!!!!! =)*



Shikkapow said:


> Check out my gallery (in my signature) thats the one we've had up for a few years now....



That's the one!!! How did you make it??


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Shikkapow, how do you color your bluckies? Is it paint or stain? What kind/brand?


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

Here is a picture of mine. http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c...urrent=DSCF0092.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch2


----------



## Shikkapow (Aug 23, 2005)

I dont have any pictures of the frame, but what I did was I took a piece of scrap plywood 3ft x 3ft -ish , cut a 3 ft piece of 2x4, laid it flat and screwed it to the plywood. I then took my handy dandy measuring device (my leg) and cut 2 2x4's the same length (to about your hip bone). I screwed them to the flat 2x4 so they were stable. If you are looking from the front you will see the wide sides of the 2x4. I put the jeans on him, and screwed another 3 fooot 2x4 to the top of the legs and created what looks like a box. 
I then took a 1x3, cut one end at the angle I wanted him to be bent over (again use your handy dandy self measuring device) and cut it to length. screwed it to the top of the 2x4 with angle brackets and then put on the shirt. The head is mounted to another piece of small scrap plywood screwed to the top of the angled piece, and then the pumpkin is glued to it.
The butt is a foam pumpkin cut in half and stuffed into the jeans.
The jeans and shirt were stuffed with straw to fill it in and safety pinned in place. I also pinned in the gloves to make it easier than making foam hands.


For the bluckies I gel stained them, put pantyhose and distressed it, and then painted it with latex glue, and then re-stained.

I used minwax gel stain (walnut or mahogeny I can't remember, but the browner of the two)


----------



## Corpse Reviver (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Shikkapow!! 

One more question...for the head, is that also a foam pumpkin???


----------



## LUCYD (Oct 16, 2019)

Corpse Reviver said:


> That's the idea, but that wasn't the picture that I had. The one I am looking to make is one that has a face too and the face was painted.
> But I guess as long as I figure out how to make it, I can customize it to what I want.


It is on pinterest.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/219409813083313481/


----------



## LUCYD (Oct 16, 2019)

I would like to know if anyone has made this guy and how it is supported and doesn't fall over???


----------

